# The new challenge Friday 30th Oct



## Olly Buckle (Oct 30, 2009)

Congratulations to Foxee for winning our last challenge. When I contacted her for a subject for our new challenge she suggested that we revive the first line challenge. For those of you who were not here we take the first line of a poem and invite you to continue it in your own words. She suggested:-

 the first line from Robert Frost's _In a Disused Graveyard_:
*The living come with grassy tread.

I*t does not have to be about a graveyard, of course, simply start with that line, best of luck every one, and may the muse be with you.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 30, 2009)

*“ ‘The living come with grassy tread,’*
*is quite impossible,” he said.*
*“ ‘The living tread in grassy come.’*
*Now that will make the censors numb.”*


----------



## michparr (Nov 2, 2009)

The living come with grassy tread
Messy, screwed up filled with dread
To yearn for meaning, hope anew
Tomorrow dawns with rosy dew
I shall not walk in the valley of shadows
Reborn; debt i shant repay, fearing dark
Craving the bejeweled and thorny crown
Beloved task master tread not so harshly
On the comely living


----------



## J.R. MacLean (Nov 4, 2009)

The living come with grassy tread-
Wheels of hay tight interlaced.
The dead arrive on tires of wire
Scraping soil from the stone.
The course is set, trees displaced
A fearsome flag flung over head.
Race is run, birds and angels choir
As the winner loses by ending alone.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 4, 2009)

The living come with grassy tread
 take one more step
  and you'll be dead


 if you upon  
 my clean floor spread
 filth  
 from yonder potting shed


 this is what my mama said
 before she whacked me
  on my head


----------



## The Backward OX (Nov 4, 2009)

Gumby said:


> The living come with grassy tread
> take one more step
> and you'll be dead
> 
> ...


 
I think we've been here before:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 14, 2009)

I told you before, not a potting shed, those are national beehives, look at all the bees at the entrance of the one nearest.

Any how, no more poems in the contest, I have added a poll at the top of the thread for you to vote for favourites.

Please feel free to comment on the poems as you might in the poetry thread, I am sure the authors appreciate it.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2009)

Absolutely adorable, Gumby!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 1, 2009)

Dumbo here forgot to put a time limit on the poll and can't find out how to shut it, so don't vote any more, it won't count.


----------

